# Spent Brass Collection at Indoor Range



## clvickers (Dec 5, 2009)

OK, I've got a stupid question.

I don't usually get to shoot at an indoor range but I went to one this week.

The way the floors on the shooting lanes are are setup is that the floor slopes toward the shooting lane so that your brass ends up about a foot in front of you. I recognize that this is done as a safety measure since you don't want someone with a loaded firearm slipping on their spent brass and pulling a trigger on the way down. However the problem is that the safety feature now causes you another problem because you can't get to the brass to pick it up because everyone else on the firing line is shooting and they don't want to be bothered with stopping just so you can walk in to sweep up your brass. 

I know that I'm not the only one that has found themselves in this predicament. How do you keep from losing your brass? Do you take something with you to put on the floor to keep it from rolling down so far in front of your shooting station or what?

Tks
Carlie


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the advantages of membership at a private sportsman's club is that I usually have the range to myself. If you shoot a lot, take a look at the clubs around you.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I recognize that this is done as a safety measure since you don't want someone with a loaded firearm slipping on their spent brass and pulling a trigger on the way down


Not necessarily, could be they just wanted to make sure they got as much brass as possible to sell, or not having a transition to a flat floor was just cheaper when they built the range. I've never seen an indoor range that didn't have a flat floor were I was standing.

I rarely go to an indoor range, but when I do I just accept the fact that I'm going to lose some brass. If I knew all of it was going to roll forward where I couldn't get it, I'd shoot aluminum or steel cased ammo, or just not go to that range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to shot at an indoor range that was like that. It was so they could collect the brass at the end of the day and the sold it out front. You can talk to the range guys and see if it's the case or not. Some do things like that to help keep costs down but for those of us that want that brass it's an issue. I'm much happier shooting at a place that allows me to collect it. Mostly anymore I shoot here at home being I am out in the woods and I don't have to driver anywhere. Makes it a lot easier to have a lot of different things to shoot too :smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Many indoor ranges, where there is no "time out" called, have brooms that you can reach your brass wtih. I have a brass picker upper that can also reach out and at least slide the brass back to me. I would suggest that you ask for a solution from the range people. Most ranges are familiar and friendly to handloaders; for one reason because we tend to shoot more, and more often.


----------

